# Rear rack - Soma Deco? Something else?



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

This spring I am revitializing my Schwinn Suburban 10-speed, (1972 model, one owner, me). Anyway, for about the past 25 years, it has had a _cheap_ Pletscher-copy rear rack. Alas, that rack is showing its age, and should be replaced when I put the bike back together.

After seeing the rack styles that seem to dominate the photos at Copenhagen Cycle Chic, and what my LBS can get, I've somewhat settled on the Deco rack by Soma. There was just something about the curves of the supports that appealed to me. What is bugging me is that my LBS doesn't do a lot of business with Soma (or The Merry Sales Co., Soma's main distributor), so it's either wait for them to place an order or pay a minimum shipping charge of over $30.00, on top of the $40.00 MSRP.  

FWIW, my LBS is a dealer for Electra, and their Alloy Classic Carrier rack looks like it might also fit the bill. But I'm not sold on how the rear of the rack deck looks. Am I wrong to wait on getting a Deco? Or should I have my LBS try to get me something else that has gentle bends instead of right angles? 

If there was a shop in Portland that stocked the Deco rack, I'd drive the 250 miles and get it there. Besides, I have a female friend up there that is worth the trip to visit.  So hitting a Portland shop would become a secondary reason instead of the primary one for a trip.

[Edited to add]:
FWIW, this bike is my preferred grocery getter. I use a pair of Banjo Brothers grocery bags attached to the rear rack, and a front basket to carry the load.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Can't you just order it direct from store.somafab.com?

Btw, have you looked at Tubus racks? Wayne at touringstore.com is pretty awesome and has great prices.


----------



## Danolink (Nov 21, 2007)

I just ordered this rack along with the mtx dx topeak bag should be here tomorrow.
here is the link.http://www.amazon.com/Topeak-TA2026...e=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1209685319&sr=8-1


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

Thanks Danolink, but I already have one of those on my sport/touring bike. And I still _may_ swap it over to the Schwinn, then get a different touring rack for the other bike.:idea: 

Doc R, I had considered the Tubus, since they were available from one of my LBS's distributors. But I have a problem justifying putting a $120.00 rack on a 36 year old bike. :wink: 

Please keep the ideas coming. If I get a chance, I'll post a photo of the old Suburban, and maybe link to a photo of what has been inspiring me.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

The Nitto R-14 rack costs more ($80) but is still a good value. Hard to beat Nitto products in terms of quality and appearance.

http://www.rivbike.com/products/list/bags_and_racks#product=20-095

The Nitto/Riv Mark's rack is also nice although not as large.

http://www.rivbike.com/products/list/bags_and_racks?page=2#product=20-108


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

DrRoebuck said:


> Can't you just order it direct from store.somafab.com?
> 
> Btw, have you looked at Tubus racks? Wayne at touringstore.com is pretty awesome and has great prices.




$30 is prob less than you would pay for gas (and mileage and time) driving to PDX... 

but you're in a pickle... you want something nice/stylish, yet don't want to pay a lot for it. I say screw fashion/style and get something cheap that works, or just use your old rack


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

I thought you could still order Pletcher racks from Rivendell?? Why not just get a new one?


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

Well thanks to majura's thread concerning hs May day cruise in Berlin, I found an ideal shot of the styling I've been trying to emulate. Hope he doesn't mind my cropping his image, and using it for an illustration. :wink:

The other two photos are my old Schwinn Suburban, prior the stripping it down to the frame for it's refurbishing. Hopefully, you'll be able to follow why I thought a rack with curves would fit in. With the rust spots on the chrome and all the worn paint (primer is showing in many spots), I have my work cut out for me. 

BTW, JP, putting on a real Pletscher rack would be a major step up from the one on there now.


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

*UPDATE:*
Today, the letter carrier dropped of an unexpected package. On Saturday, while surfing eBay, I stumbled across a rear rack that was similar to what I was looking for. The starting price was low, and the shipping rate at $12.00 was slightly high, but reasonable. I place my maximum bid at $15.00. Later in the evening, I get an email saying I won, with $10.50 + shipping due the seller. I paid via an electronic check though PayPal. This morning, the payment cleared, and this afternoon the rack arrived.  

Imagine my surprise when I unpack the rack, and discover it was a NOS, ESGE rack.  Now I have to mount this to the old Schwinn.


----------

